# Naturalisation timings



## ronniemsummers (Oct 12, 2021)

Hi all,

So I've submitted my application of naturalisation back in June (11th) and I still have yet to hear a squeak from OH. and its been 4 months. My BPR appointment was on the 29th of June.

I am getting a bit anxious. By the way I'm a European citizen married to a British citizen

How long did it take for you to hear back? And did you notice any delays since brexit? 

last but not least, do you have any contacts to email in case if the application will take much longer? Plus, does anyone know what's the percentages of approvals and rejections?

Ive been keeping my fingers crossed since forever
thanks


----------



## armani08 (Jan 4, 2014)

We have been waiting for 7 weeks so I guess we have a long wait to go.


----------



## ess40 (Feb 17, 2017)

ronniemsummers said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So I've submitted my application of naturalisation back in June (11th) and I still have yet to hear a squeak from OH. and its been 4 months. My BPR appointment was on the 29th of June.
> 
> ...


You need to wait 6 month before contacting them. COVID period, all application takes longer to get response


----------



## Snooky1979 (Aug 20, 2015)

Submitted my application 27th May and still not heard from UKVCAS.


----------



## Angiery (Dec 7, 2019)

submitted April 1st and nothing still. Had an email on the 18 th septsaying it’s taking longer than 6 months due to COVID.


----------



## flammable999 (Feb 22, 2016)

Submitted 2nd May, Bio 8th May, received approval letter today (dated 11th Oct)


----------



## ronniemsummers (Oct 12, 2021)

flammable999 said:


> Submitted 2nd May, Bio 8th May, received approval letter today (dated 11th Oct)


congrats!! hopefully it won't be much longer to receive approval


----------



## ronniemsummers (Oct 12, 2021)

Angiery said:


> submitted April 1st and nothing still. Had an email on the 18 th septsaying it’s taking longer than 6 months due to COVID.


that's crazy that you are still waiting


----------



## sprite75 (Aug 11, 2014)

It's bizarre, and I don't think there's any logic.
I submitted in early July, got my approval end of August. 
Which is all moot, as my local council is telling me I may have to wait 6 months for a citizenship ceremony!


----------



## ronniemsummers (Oct 12, 2021)

sprite75 said:


> It's bizarre, and I don't think there's any logic.
> I submitted in early July, got my approval end of August.
> Which is all moot, as my local council is telling me I may have to wait 6 months for a citizenship ceremony!


How mega strange! they were super quick with you!!


----------



## sprite75 (Aug 11, 2014)

For once! I've waited long enough.


----------



## flammable999 (Feb 22, 2016)

sprite75 said:


> It's bizarre, and I don't think there's any logic.
> I submitted in early July, got my approval end of August.
> Which is all moot, as my local council is telling me I may have to wait 6 months for a citizenship ceremony!


Crazy. My wife received her approval at the weekend. Phoned council today to book ceremony and they've pencilled us in for next Monday! We could even have had one in two days time if we opted for group instead of private.


----------



## sprite75 (Aug 11, 2014)

Next week! My council has had my name in an unopened envelope for 5 weeks now. Apparently they have a backlog and haven't had time since August to go through any packages from the Home Office.


----------



## ronniemsummers (Oct 12, 2021)

flammable999 said:


> Crazy. My wife received her approval at the weekend. Phoned council today to book ceremony and they've pencilled us in for next Monday! We could even have had one in two days time if we opted for group instead of private.


how long did ur wife's application take to get approved?  if you don't mind me asking


----------



## ronniemsummers (Oct 12, 2021)

ronniemsummers said:


> how long did ur wife's application take to get approved?  if you don't mind me asking


never mind I saw the dates above  my mistake haha


----------



## flammable999 (Feb 22, 2016)

ronniemsummers said:


> never mind I saw the dates above  my mistake haha


What council are you in?


----------



## ronniemsummers (Oct 12, 2021)

flammable999 said:


> What council are you in?


Wiltshire council. what about you?


----------



## flammable999 (Feb 22, 2016)

ronniemsummers said:


> Wiltshire council. what about you?


London Borough of Sutton


----------



## Angiery (Dec 7, 2019)

ronniemsummers said:


> that's crazy that you are still waiting


 Finally received a letter stating application approved! Been an exhausting wait! Thank you to everyone who helped with queries and this forum is doing such a good job helping ppl. Good luck to those who are still waiting..


----------



## ronniemsummers (Oct 12, 2021)

Angiery said:


> Finally received a letter stating application approved! Been an exhausting wait! Thank you to everyone who helped with queries and this forum is doing such a good job helping ppl. Good luck to those who are still waiting..


Congrats!!! it definitely sounds like you had to wait for ages. Did you get a letter through the post or email+letter? 
Im getting so fidgety and impatient!!!


----------



## Angiery (Dec 7, 2019)

ronniemsummers said:


> Congrats!!! it definitely sounds like you had to wait for ages. Did you get a letter through the post or email+letter?
> Im getting so fidgety and impatient!!!


 I had a letter Royal Mail second class… no email! Next step would be to call council to book ceremony? you submitted in June right? So technically your 6 months is not till dec… but hopefully you will get it before then.


----------



## ronniemsummers (Oct 12, 2021)

Angiery said:


> I had a letter Royal Mail second class… no email! Next step would be to call council to book ceremony? you submitted in June right? So technically your 6 months is not till dec… but hopefully you will get it before then.


thanks so hopefully I'll know soon. yes my 6 months would in dec. urgh

by the way did you do the application online right? 

also, does anyone know if it's getting the letter by post usually the way that you know that you got accepted? while I imagine a refusal is by email?


----------



## ronniemsummers (Oct 12, 2021)

still heard nothing! it will be 5 months tomorrow from when I sent in the online application.


----------



## ronniemsummers (Oct 12, 2021)

Angiery said:


> I had a letter Royal Mail second class… no email! Next step would be to call council to book ceremony? you submitted in June right? So technically your 6 months is not till dec… but hopefully you will get it before then.


I got this yesterday, my 6 months were kinda up as it'd be 6 months on 11/12/2021

"We aim to process all applications within 6 months from the date submitted. However, in certain circumstances this target is not possible. Following our assessment of your case, unfortunately it appears your application will not be processed within the 6 month target.
This is because your application raises exceptionally complex issues and we require further time to consider your case thoroughly and reach a decision.
We expect to make a decision on your application by date, but we will write to you again if this is not going to be possible. 
Yours sincerely
Nationality Technical Specialist Team
Home Office"

Anyone else got this sort of response, kind of annoying. hope for a good outcome soon


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

ronniemsummers said:


> I got this yesterday, my 6 months were kinda up as it'd be 6 months on 11/12/2021
> 
> "We aim to process all applications within 6 months from the date submitted. However, in certain circumstances this target is not possible. Following our assessment of your case, unfortunately it appears your application will not be processed within the 6 month target.
> This is because your application raises exceptionally complex issues and we require further time to consider your case thoroughly and reach a decision.
> ...


The e-mail states*:This is because your application raises exceptionally complex issues and we require further time to consider your case thoroughly and reach a decision.
You application is obviously not straight forward.*

Would this have anything to do with your other issue which is deed poll changes etc?


----------



## ronniemsummers (Oct 12, 2021)

Crawford said:


> The e-mail states*:This is because your application raises exceptionally complex issues and we require further time to consider your case thoroughly and reach a decision.
> You application is obviously not straight forward.*
> 
> Would this have anything to do with your other issue which is deed poll changes etc?


I wonder, I have emailed HO a few weeks ago to ask for advise, as I was recommended that it'd be better (and also nice) to have the naturalisation certificate in my new name, for obvious reasons. 
I do have a deed poll, and have told them I'm kind of on standby about it at the moment, as I don't know whether I should just got ahead and send them my deed poll, and then update also bank etc. I have told my council this week about the change etc. because I can't hold much longer especially as the new name is important to be able to prove that I'm living authentically as me, for when I have my confirmation surgery. (which I'm hoping to get end of 2022/ beginning of 2023)

Anyway.

I did try do some research and it seems like others have got that bog standard email, so it could be all or nothing.

So far, I haven't heard anything from them regarding additional documentation needed etc. so it's just them telling me they haven't reached a decision yet.

By the way, what do they mean make a decision by date? what date? like when I paid for the application, my BPR appointment? I'm confused.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

_We aim to process all applications within 6 months from the date submitted. _


----------



## pie777 (Oct 1, 2016)

armani08 said:


> We have been waiting for 7 weeks so I guess we have a long wait to go.


hi, replying thru this instead because I can’t reply thru the timeline thread (as it is only for posting the timeline and not meant to discuss)

re: naturalisation
I was surprised to be honest that it took just over 1month from bio for the approval . My friend applied recently and hers took 4 months till she got the decision. Not sure whats driving the timeline. Good luck and hopefully you will hear from them soon.


----------



## ronniemsummers (Oct 12, 2021)

pie777 said:


> hi, replying thru this instead because I can’t reply thru the timeline thread (as it is only for posting the timeline and not meant to discuss)
> 
> re: naturalisation
> I was surprised to be honest that it took just over 1month from bio for the approval . My friend applied recently and hers took 4 months till she got the decision. Not sure whats driving the timeline. Good luck and hopefully you will hear from them soon.


That was quick for you!! even 4 months seem quite quick, I am still waiting and it's gonna be 8 months on 13th of feb  they asked for some further docs, so I guess my application isn't as straight forward as some others, but it's kind of annoying to be honest.


----------



## pie777 (Oct 1, 2016)

ronniemsummers said:


> That was quick for you!! even 4 months seem quite quick, I am still waiting and it's gonna be 8 months on 13th of feb  they asked for some further docs, so I guess my application isn't as straight forward as some others, but it's kind of annoying to be honest.


one of my former colleagues (waited over 6months) and she said she asked for the status of her application. I’m just not sure who she contacted , but she later found out that her naturalisation was approved 2 months earlier. Maybe there is a way to contact them and ask for an update? 

When you sent them additional documents did you replied to the other email they provided? This happened to me, I got an email from them asking me to provide an English test certificate (18th Jan 2022) , I replied to them challenging it but since they gave me only 10days to provide the certificate, I took the english test again, and before I received my certificate from Trinity, I got a response from the home office (24th of Jan 2022) saying I don’t need to re-take the test (a bit annoying as I’ve wasted time and money, but such is life) then got the approval email 30th of Jan. Did they reply to you when you provided the additional documents? 

hope you hear from them soon


----------



## stenomanuk (Feb 22, 2015)

My husband's was one month from biometrics to confirmatory email from the Home Office. Application was submitted 2 Dec and he got the email first week in January - great going!


----------



## armani08 (Jan 4, 2014)

pie777 said:


> hi, replying thru this instead because I can’t reply thru the timeline thread (as it is only for posting the timeline and not meant to discuss)
> 
> re: naturalisation
> I was surprised to be honest that it took just over 1month from bio for the approval . My friend applied recently and hers took 4 months till she got the decision. Not sure whats driving the timeline. Good luck and hopefully you will hear from them soon.


Our 6 months is coming up next week. Still not heard anything


----------



## colakiwi (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi. I applied for mine on the 8th August 2021 and haven’t heard anything back yet either. It’s well over six months now


----------



## armani08 (Jan 4, 2014)

7 months now and still no news. Is there a way to contact the Home Office?


----------



## Clements (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi! I sent off the online form on the 18th March, received email from UKVAS saying to use IDV app and no need to book an appointment. Uploaded ID and docs on the app and sent it off on the 24th March.
I know it says I don't need to book an appointment but it is still an option to do so on UKVAS..!? Is anyone else using the IDV app?


----------



## Clements (Jul 30, 2016)

armani08 said:


> 7 months now and still no news. Is there a way to contact the Home Office?


Try [email protected]


----------



## armani08 (Jan 4, 2014)

Clements said:


> Try [email protected]


Thank you. 8 months now and still no news. I phoned the home office number but it was all automated and ultimately it said they could not do anything. Will try to email now.


----------



## Clements (Jul 30, 2016)

armani08 said:


> Thank you. 8 months now and still no news. I phoned the home office number but it was all automated and ultimately it said they could not do anything. Will try to email now.


That's long..! Did you book a physical appointment or use the IDV app?


----------



## armani08 (Jan 4, 2014)

Clements said:


> That's long..! Did you book a physical appointment or use the IDV app?


Physical appointment through Sopra Steria. The appointment was in August 2021!!!


----------

